# Best Lamb based dry dog food reviews



## JBaswell (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello, 

I have a large breed senior dog (12 yrs) who has a thyroid condition (treated with soloxine). I am curious about what lamb based dog foods are the best recommended. He has been on Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Brown Rice for over 10 years. He looks great on it, but has now been diagnosed with early dementia. The vet recommended extra antioxidants so I purchased a bag of Blue Buffalo Lamb to try. I want to keep him on the Lamb since I am unsure if he has allergies to other proteins. He is NOT picky at all. 
He gets a multivitamin, omega 3 caps, joint supplements, and cholodin daily.
Is there a better lamb based food that you recommend and why?

Thank you!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I would recommend the Grandma Lucy's lamb. It's a freeze dried food. It's easy on the stomach and isn't cooked as much so more nutrients are there including antioxidants.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

My dogs are eating Earthborn Meadows Feast and Nutrisource Grain Free Lamb and doing well on both. Also really like Native Level 1 which is also lamb based. You can find all these foods and others at PetFlow | Get Started or Wag.com: Best Supplies For Dogs, Cats, Beloved Pets - Free Shipping 

After we finish these bags of foods. I have a bag of Acana Grasslands to try which is lamb based, but don't know how it it going to work yet.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

riddick4811 said:


> My dogs are eating Earthborn Meadows Feast and Nutrisource Grain Free Lamb and doing well on both. Also really like Native Level 1 which is also lamb based. You can find all these foods and others at PetFlow | Get Started or Wag.com: Best Supplies For Dogs, Cats, Beloved Pets - Free Shipping
> 
> After we finish these bags of foods. I have a bag of Acana Grasslands to try which is lamb based, but don't know how it it going to work yet.


Have fed the Grasslands to all my fosters and so far none have had issues which is good since most came eating crap grocery store kibble.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

He's 12, been on Nutro Natural Choice Lamb & Rice for 10 years, I would stick with that formula, or find one that is very close in ingredients, and do anti-oxidant supplements on the side. Introducing a vastly different formula with all sorts of digestive aids, various functional ingredients and no grains might do more harm than good at this stage in his life. There is no guarantee as to how he would respond. The one thing I do not like though is the fact that the Nutro formula is lacking in proteins. Boosting the protein level is important for elderly dogs. Maybe adding some sardines or similar?


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

My boy did well on Acana Grasslands. I've also tried the Nutrisource grainfree lamb - but that made him throw up for some reason. I'd probably go with Acana or Earthborn. 

He's currently on Orijen 6 Fish.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Holistic Health Extension makes a really good looking lamb food.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Holistic Health Extension makes a really good looking lamb food.


That one looks interesting and seem to contain a decent amount of anti oxidant sources. I would still like to see the protein boosted somewhat though.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

i am trying out California naturals - grain free lamb.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

For antioxidants, you can always give him a lot of wild Alaskan salmon oil- it's great stuff! You can always cook or feed raw mackerel, sardines or any other cold water, oily fish.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

My dogs did extremely well on Nature's Variety LID Lamb

I agree with DaViking though, not sure I'd want to be changing foods at this stage, just adding in some supplements.


----------

